# Thoughts?



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

I was wondering what is everyones thoughts on the ten gallon Small Animal High Rise?Good idea or not?I've seen threads about it on here,but I just thought i'd ask personally.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

How small are the rats you are going to be putting in there? If its the size of a 10g thats big enough for adults.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

haha right now just one.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Why not get a regular wire cage? Tanks don't have good ventilation at all.


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

We used to have of them, but personallly, we don't have a really good review for them....

PROS
1.)rats like the different levels.

CONS
1.) they have sharp edges.
2.) the pee dribbles down it sometimes and causes a bad smell.
3.) it is hard to get out your rat if they are at the way bottom. 

That are just my thoughts!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd just ditch the tank altogether and put the money for the topper towards a wire cage... a 10 gallon doesn't offer much room, even with a topper.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree whole-heartedly with Mana


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Tanks are a big "No-No" in the world of ratties. Not enough ventilation can lead to URI's, which will end up costing you money at a vet's office. Even with a tank topper, there is just not enough air circulation to have a happy rattie.

If money is an issue (and that is why you are looking to add on to your tank), you should check your local Craigslist for a second hand cage. You can find some good stuff off of there, just check in the "pets" section or do a search for "cage".

www.craigslist.com


You can also look on Ebay.


----------

